# What saw blade do you use to cut soffits?



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

I need a blade for my chop saw 10" and circular saw 7 1/4"

I heard your supposed to flip the blade around. I need to cut 16" soffits to size.


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you talking vinyl soffits?

When I did my friend's house, his contractor buddy set us up with a chop saw with a backwards finish blade. Made a heck of a mess, but it worked OK.


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

space_coyote said:


> Are you talking vinyl soffits?
> 
> When I did my friend's house, his contractor buddy set us up with a chop saw with a backwards finish blade. Made a heck of a mess, but it worked OK.



These are aluminum soffits.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

It still works for aluminum, by putting in the multi-tooth finish plywood blade in backwards.

Ed


----------

